# Who wants to earn £30 it means placing a bet (win win situation)



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Basically a friend invited me to Betfair and gave me a code. Once i joined up using the code he gave me from the email sent to my email i deposit £30 into my account.

Once the money is in my account i place the complete £30 on a team (it has to be the £30 totally!!!) Betting odds must be over be over the 1.2 criteria tho

Then the Fun


If your team *WINS *- you get your *£30* + *your winnings* + *£30* off Betfair!!! so your doubling your money asap!! (**£30 off bet fair takes 48hrs to credit your account**)

If your team *LOSES *- You lose your money, make nothing *BUT **Betfair GIVE YOU £30* so you break even!! (this takes 48hrs to credit your account tho)!!

I did it the other day and won and came out with £90 for 10minutes work  It takes 48hrs to remove the money tho that is the only downside!!

So far me and my mate have made near £300 between us in 3 days! Half my work colleges have joined and made a a fair bit of cash between them and also a few people off another forum im on have made some funds for new car parts  :thumb:

So if you want the code pm me and pm me your email address to send the link and code to!

There is no catches you can take the money out when ever you want 

Please im being 100% honest and wouldn't put this up if it didnt work at all. If there's away to get free money i like to pass it on as we could all do with it!!!

Kev


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

You cant withdraw Betfairs £30 though can you? That's how this system used to work.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

yes you can  you can withdraw all of it when once its in your account INC the free £30


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

good stuff, pm coming your way.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

ive just put the free £30 on Brazil to win the world cup and if they do i get £78 + my £30 back


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

Interested to see if this works. Thanks. Could you PM me the details.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

m4rkie23 said:


> Interested to see if this works. Thanks. Could you PM me the details.


pm me your email address ill send it all over chap :thumb:


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

pretty sure you cant withdraw free bets from accounts


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Baz225 said:


> pretty sure you cant withdraw free bets from accounts


can on this ive done it and so has everyone else


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Can you pm me details of this pls kev :thumb:


----------



## mdre83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Your also making £30 from every person that signs up under your 'affiliate' link...


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i haven't actually got any £30 from one yet  - not about that anyway its about people getting money for nothing


----------

